# Mediterranean countries and you



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

neorion said:


> I don't think you can classify these countries as Mediterranean, even the fauna and climate is different. Also, you didn't include Bulgaria which is arguably Mediterranean and definitely more than the three you've included. Bulgaria and Macedonia at the very most. One thing for sure for all these countries, their relationship is more to the mountains - Balkan - not to the sea - Mediterranean.


I think it's not only climate and fauna but also culture, mentality etc and that said we (Macedonia) would definately be in the mediteranian camp IMO.

Altough in the last centurty we've been detached from the Agean due to political boundaries throughout history we naturaly gravitated to it. Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to get political here. The story is probably similar with Bulgaria. :cheers:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> 1. Ancient Rome
> 2. Ancient Greece
> 3. Ancient Egypt
> 
> ...


When the above mentioned civilizations didn't even exist, you had the magnificent civilizations of Sumerians, Hittites, Babylonians and others...

Let's not forget the Persian, the Indian and Chinese civilizations either.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Metsada said:


> When the above mentioned civilizations didn't even exist, you had the magnificent civilizations of Sumerians, Hittites, Babylonians and others...
> 
> Let's not forget the Persian, the Indian and Chinese civilizations either.


I agree- esp. about the Persian, Indian and Chinese civilizations.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

PeterGabriel said:


> 1. Ancient Rome
> 2. Ancient Greece
> 3. Ancient Egypt
> 
> ...


Um...

are you forgetting about those of Mesopotamia, India, and China? Such ethnocentrism....

Anyway, I love Meditteranean countries, although some Italians and Greeks get me down, as well as some Croats...

I love Italy however, its a great place! Egypt is also phenomenal.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Metsada said:


> When the above mentioned civilizations didn't even exist, you had the magnificent civilizations of Sumerians, Hittites, Babylonians and others...
> 
> Let's not forget the Persian, the Indian and Chinese civilizations either.


Ancient Egypt was existing at the same time. :yes:

:wink2:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> Ancient Egypt was existing at the same time. :yes:
> 
> :wink2:


Ancient Egypt was being concieved when the Indus Valley civilization of Harappa and Mohenjo-Daro was prospering along with the mesopotamian civilization of Sumer.


----------



## SAKBAZ (Dec 17, 2006)

SLOVENIA????????

They hold on to the Mediterranean with the little finger. As for the culture? 
FAAAAAAARRRRRRRR AWAAAAYYYYYYY 
THEY ARE A LITTLE AUSTRIAN WANNABES

SERBIA, MACEDONIA????? Culturally or geographically?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

So what was the question!


----------



## edolen1 (Oct 12, 2004)

SAKBAZ said:


> SLOVENIA????????
> 
> They hold on to the Mediterranean with the little finger. As for the culture?
> FAAAAAAARRRRRRRR AWAAAAYYYYYYY
> THEY ARE A LITTLE AUSTRIAN WANNABES


Do I smell some jealousy? Get a life.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tytler said:


> So what was the question!


i think, which countries personifies the Mediterranean better.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

tytler said:


> So what was the question!


*Say 3 things that Mediterranean countries summon up for you*

like this:

*Malta =*
- Maltese language! a mix of Italian and arabic
- Valletta
- Megaliths


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Mediterranean Sea Rulesss!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

okay since nobody took the time to participate, I'll be the first:

Mediteranean in general:
-good looking people
-the best climate
-where three continents meet

France:
-my country

Italy:
-hot blooded people
-north/south divide
-food

Slovenia:
-small and looks like chicken
-ex-yougoslavian country but who didn't (as far as I know) take part in the balkan conflicts
-relativly unknown

Croatia:
-Hates serbs
-Istria
-football

Bosnia:
-multiconfessional
-failed state
-autonomous serb region

Montenegro
-new
-small
-small population

Albania:
-Only country where the state was officialy atheist
-mafia
-colourfull buildings

Greece:
-history
-beaches
-strong left wing tradition

Turkey:
-Bridge between Europe and west Asia
-uses the french secular model
-nationalism

Syria:
-issues with Lebanon
-issues with the US, the "west" in general and Israel
-markets

Lebanon:
-multiethnic and confessional
-conflicts
-contrasts

Israel:
-does shit in my name
-melting pot of jews
-military state

Palestine:
-no sovereignty
-history

Egypt:
-History
-Center of the arab world
-Huge, chaotic Cairo

Lybia:
-Kadhafi
-Ex-Italian colony
-low density

Tunisia:
-tourists
-Even more "secular" than France or Turkey
-roman ruins

Algeria:
-love/hate relation with France
-civil war
-kabilia

Morocco:
-Rich history and diverse people
-couscous
-social contrasts

Cyprus:
-Divided
-greeks
-turks

Malta:
-strange language
-fireworks
-students go there to practice english

Spain:
-regionalism
-flamenco
-people who shout


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

mmmmm...strange answers...but I think you forgot Spain...^^


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

what's so strange about them?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Merci Eklips, enfin quelqu'un qui a pris la peine de jouer le jeu !


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

eklips said:


> what's so strange about them?


it's a mediterranean country...!?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Spain? I just added it


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

eklips said:


> Spain? I just added it


ok...^^ 

I hope you did not add it only for me...^^ ...I'm really not interested...I tought you only forgot it...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

okay since nobody took the time to participate, I'll be the first:

Mediteranean in general:
-tanned people
-great beaches
-riviera
-rich people

France:
-pale people
-good food
-refined
-wine and cheese
-Eiffel Tower

Italy:
-ethnocentric
-good food
-mobsters (Sicily)
-Vatican 
-huge North American diaspora 

Slovenia:
-hockey (why? I dont know.)
-the most peaceful former Yugoslavian nation

Croatia:
-hills
-fanatics when it comes to the talent of Serb-hating
-huge North American diaspora

Bosnia:
-many faiths
-reconstructing nation

Montenegro
-new
-Serbia
-t0iny

Albania:
-Communism

Greece:
-historically significant
-Parthenon
-overcredited

Turkey:
-bridges Europe and the Middle East
-secular in an overwhelmingly Muslim nation
-historically significant
-beautiful mosques and architecture
-Byzantines

Syria:
-incredibly historically significant
-troubles with 'the west" and Israel

Lebanon:
-war with Israel
-beautiful Beirut
-multiple faiths

Israel:
-historically significant
-the cause of much controversy and debate (I will not put my opinion in)
-the centre of the Abrahamic faiths

Palestine:
-denied sovereignity
-oppressed
-historically significant
-centre of Abrahamic faiths

Egypt:
-Historically significant
-Giza
-pharaohs, Fatimids, and Mamluks

Libya:
-desert
-historically significant

Tunisia:
-Tunis
-historically significant
-beaches

Algeria:
-Charles de Gaulle
-desert


Morocco:
-historically significant
-influenced much of the Meditteranean
-good food

Cyprus:
-Turkey
-Greece
-Cypriots

Malta:
-small
-hybrid language
-withstood Italian attacks (WW2)

Spain:
-paella 
-Flamenco
-fast clapping
-bull fighting
-Sagrada Familia :badnews: 
-very influential
-Moors

Portugal:
-Moors
-Spain
-mother of Brazil
-Goa


----------

